# All my dogs



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just took a couple quick pics of them all today 
I have 2 rescue mixes and my newest addition sprocket thought I'd show them off









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow after posting I realize how old my girl is looking lol all that grey no wonder I love her to pieces we are starting to look alike 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a bunch of cuties!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

What adorable black-and-white cuties!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

They are adorable!
Your old girl looks really sweet.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

All three are beautiful doggies, but your old girl has soulful eyes...she really looks like a wonderful companion. Having a houseful of black and white varieties looks like fun!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Wonderful family.

I'm going to silver to match my dog also.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I never planned on all my dogs being black and white but at least they look good together lol 
They are all amazing dogs 
Luna my 8yr old (well almost 8) is so laid back and sweet she loves people 
Dexter my sons dog (although he's more mine now I feel cause he's always at my house ) 3 yr old Pit he's still hyper but knows settle really well he's so smart and always ready for training loves those treats lol 
Sprocket the puppy is just adorable Dexter and him play all the time finally my girl has figured out how to play with him too it's so cute when sprocket jumps back and forth playing with them both lol 
Def the perfect dogs for my household they are all so different from each other but so amazing 
I am blessed!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh those faces. They are all just as sweet as can be. I love your older girls eyes too. She looks like such a gentle soul.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Love that name Sprocket, and is that frame from an iPad app?


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Yea it's called pic jointer I like it a lot 








This is my other dog Luna first one is when I got her second pic is a couple days ago I did it with that app I like all the things you can do to change it up

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just wanted to throw a couple pics up of my pack  
Sprocket is a star in his puppy classes so proud of him he learns so fast! 
Luna and Dexter love sprocket so glad they get along so well was def a little worried bringing a little one in with the bigger ones but they all get along awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

We named our dog Benjy because he looks like the movie star Benjy. My wife wanted a dog named Benjy all along. And it even turned out the breeders had already named him Benjamin!!!


----------

